# 06 Stillen Supercharged Xterra



## Dflosrt4 (Dec 25, 2005)

Whats up everybody, I am a tech at a Nissan Dealer and wanted to inform everyone that
i would be installing a stillen supercharger on our demo vehicle next week. I will post some pics if I can. I will also try to find anyshort cuts on installing and give some install instructions if time permits.


----------

